# Four different tuna with Super Sardine jig in 2014



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Tuna jigging in 2014 is special for me because I caught bluefin, yellowfin, longfin and bigeye all on 200g and 250g Super Sardine jigs.

Here are pictures of tuna caught on the jigs.

yellowfin in Fishtail




200 lb bigeye in Fishtail




120 - 140 lb yellowfin off Puerto Vallarta


160 - 170 lb yellowfin off Puero Vallarta


50 lb longfin in Hudson Canyon


180 lb bluefin in Cape Cod


50 lb longfin in Hudson Canyon


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I know the jigs can catch tuna, but poor painting job is an issue. I finally find a solution. 
Courtland of JigSkinZ sent a Super Sardine jig with JIgSkinZ and I immediately contacted Courtland to order JigSkinZ for Super Sardine jigs. 
I looks beautiful and durable.


----------

